# +++((( لماذا صعد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً ؟؟؟ )))+++



## Maria Teparthenos (24 فبراير 2009)

*لما صعد المسيح بعد أربعين يوماً ؟ *​*
​+ لقد ظل المسيح في أرضنا بعد القيامة مدة أربعين يوماً لكي ما يؤكد​*​​*
للتلاميذ **بأنه قد قام حقاً أو لكي ما يولد فيهم اليقين** الكامل **بحق قيامته .*
*
+ وخلال تلك المدة أظهر المسيح نفسه في أماكن مختلفة ، حتي تكون 

شهادة** قيامته مؤكدة **.**فالسيد كان يظهر** مرات لأناس علي انفراد ،*

*وأخرى للتلاميذ أثنين أثنين ،**وثالثة**يظهر لهم مجتمعين ليفحصوه 
*
*وليتأكدوا من حقيقة** شخصيته ،** حتي يستطيع توما **أن**يضع**أصبعه 

في آثار** المسامير** وأن يضع يده في مكان الحربة ،** لكي ما يتأكد**

بنفسه**أن الذي أمامه هو شخص المسيح بالذات .*
*
+ ثم ترائ**ي السيد بعد ذلك لحوالي خمسمائة أخ دفعة واحدة ،

حتي إذ تراه** عيون الكثيرين**تثبت هذه الحقيقة ،** ان الذي قام*
*
هو بعينه يسوع الذي صلب*
*
. إن ظهور المسيح لم يكن رؤيا **رآها أحد تلاميذه وحده ،** أو خيالاً

ترائي** لاثنين من المتعصبين بشخصه ، لكنه قد ظهر بوضوح*
*
أمام **جماعات كثيرة ، **معلنا لهم أنه هو الرب والسيد ،**الذي كان*
*
قد صلب ومات ،** ثم قام من بين الأموات .**

+ فلم يذهب مخلصنا الي السماء إلا بعد أن أثبت حقيقة قيامته علي

أسس أكيدة **لا يمكن أن **تتزعزع ، **فلا توجد** حقيقة في *
*
التاريخ القديم أو الحديث** أكثر ثباتا من حقيقة**قيامة** المسيح*
*
من بين الأموات . **علي أن السيد لم يظل **أربعين يوما لكي** ما يثبت*
*
فقط حقيقة **قيامته** ،**إنما أيضا لتعزية تلاميذه*
*
.**فالمسيح قد مسح الدموع التي كان تلاميذه** قد ذرفوها بسبب**موته ، **

إذ أكد لهم بأن موته لم يكن كارثة **عليهم لكنه كان** تتميماً** للكتب ،

**أن المسيح** كان يجب أن يموت لمغفرة الخطايا ،*
*
ثم إن السيد أراد **أن يعدهم للحزن **الآخر الذي كان ينتظرهم *
*
بسبب انطلاقه عنهم للسماء , لقد سما بعقولهم ، **ورفع من**أرواحهم ،*
*
حتي أننا لا نقرأ عن التلاميذ أنهم بعد صعود** السيد **حزنوا** أو

ذرفوا**الدموع ، **إذ كان من الخير لهم أن ينطلق لكي **ما يرسل لهم*

*المعزي بل** ان**السيد انتظر معهم وقتا كافيا** لكي **يعطيهم*
*
التعليمات اللازمة ،** ويعرفهم كيف يتصرفوا . **

+ فالواقع أن السيد المسيح ، في هذه الأربعين يوماً ، كان القائد المبارك ،

الذي نظم قواته ،**ورسم لهم طريق المعركة ، وأعدهم للنصرة **القادمة .*
*
لقد أمرهم جميعاً أن ينتظروا في أورشليم **الي أن يلبسوا قوة** من*
*
الأعالي . ولعل هذا الأمر هو بالنسبة لنا أمر التقدم لمعركة الخدمة ،

فما لم نتزود بالقوة من الأعالي فلا حق لنا أن نتقدم في طريق الخدمة .

ثم أن السيد كان يريد أن **يقدم **حديثاً شخصياً للبعض ،** الذين كانت لهم*
*
حاجات خاصة . **فكان عليه أن يشجع قلب**المجدلية لتنصر**علي احزانها *
*
، وكان عليه أن يظهر لتوما حتي ينتصر علي شكوكه ،**وكان عليه أن*
*
يحذر** بطرس**ثم يشجعه للخدمة ، وكان عليه أن يقوى التلاميذ*
*
ويعدهم للمعارك القادمة . 

+ إن راعي الخراف العظيم لم يستطيع أن يرجع الي راحته إلا بعد أن أعد أولئك 

– الذين **أعطاهم الآب إياه – لمستقبلهم الأبدي . **لقد مرت تلك الأربعين*
*
يوما بسرعة ، وكانت أياما فريدة **اختلفت **كل الاختلاف عن أيام*
*
حياته الأولي علي الأرض ،** ففيها لم يجسر أحد أن**يضايقه فالكتبة*
*
والفريسيون **لم يقفوا ضده ، واليهود الأشرار لم يحملوا الحجارة*
*
محاولين رجمه ، لقد كانت أياما هادئة فيها**جلست الطيور في سلام بجوار**

المياه الهادئة .**ولم تكن هناك أمواج تعكر صفو سلامها . *
*
+ وقد كانت تلك الأيام إشارة لملكه العتيد الذي هو ملك السلام ، ذلك الوقت الذي

فيه سيقف السيد **مرة أخرى **علي هذه الأرض لينهي الحروب ،*
*
قبل أن ينهي مشهد هذا العالم فلما**انتهت تلك الأربعين يوما **استمر**السيد *
*
في طرقه ، وصعد إلي راحته .**نعم أنه قد صعد الي السماء .*
*
بعد أربعين يوماً **من قيامة السيد المسيح له المجد**من بين الأموات بسلطان*
*
لاهوته صعد الي السماء علي مرأى من**جميع تلاميذه ورسله *
*
القديسين ومن بينهم العذراء القديسة مريم الملكة والوالدة وعلي مشهد من**

جميع المؤمنين**الآخرين ومن اليهود وجميع المقيمين علي سفح*
*
جبل الزيتون وفوق الجبل ومن **تحت سفح**الجبل ، وهو جبل يسكنه الناس ،*
*
ومن فوقه وعلي سفحه أقاموا مساكنهم وعليه قامت 

وتقوم مدن وقري كثيرة ، من بينها بيت عنيا وبيت فاجي . ولا يزال قائما

الموضع الذي من فوقه **ارتفاع السيد المسيح وصعد الي السماء** وما زال*
*
أثرا باقيا معروفا ومشهورا الي اليوم يزوره**ويعاينه**كل من يذهب*
*
الي القدس ويصعد الي جبل **الزيتون في أعلي قمة له . **

+ وفي ذات المكان يقوم مذبح يصلون القداس الإلهي من عليه في عيد

الصعود الإلهي . **أحياء لذكري هذه الواقعى التاريخية وهذا الحدث*
*
الجليل الأهمية ، وشكراُ وتمجيد للذي ،**صعد** الي**سماء السموات نحو*
*
المشارق ( مز 67 : 3 ) . ( ومن إحسانات الرب أنه قد أنعم علي **بزيارتي*
*
الي القدس للتبرك من هذه الأماكن المقدسة وللخدمة الروحية لتأدية الشعائر الدينية 

حيث **كنت **من الذين**قاموا بخدمة القداس الإلهي في عيد الصعود المجيد*
*
علي هذا الجبل** سنة 1969 ميلادية .*
*
+ ويقع عيد الصعود دائماً في يوم الخمسين التالي مباشرة بعد الأحد الخامس

من عيد القيامة**المجيد ،**أي في تمام الأربعين لقيامة المجيدة . *
*
+ ولقد روي الإنجيل خبر صعود الرب يوسع الي السماء ، بكل وضوح .

قال الإنجيل للقديس لوقا :

" ثم خرج بهم بتلاميذه الي بيت عنيا علي جبل الزيتون ورفع يديه وباركهم

وفيما هو يباركهم **افترق**عنهم وصعد الي السماء فسجدوا له ،*
*
ورجعوا الي أورشليم** بفرح العظيم*
*
" ( لو 24 : 50 – 52 )

**+ ويري سفر أعمال الرسل : " وبعد أن قال هذا ( وصايا الأخيرة الي تلاميذه
*
*ارتفع الي العلاء**وهم ينظرون اليه واخذته سحابة عن أعينهم*
*
وفيما كانوا شاخصين نحو السماء وهو منطلق ، **اذا برجلين*
*
( ملاكين في صورة رجلين ) بملابسهم بيضاء قد ظهرا لهم ،

وقالا لهم " أيها الرجال **الجليليون**ما بالكم واقفين تتطلعون الي السماء سيجي*
*
ثانية هكذا **كما رأيتموه**وهو منطلق الي السماء **ثم** عادوا الي أورشليم *
*
من الجبل الذي يدعي جبل**الزيتون بالقرب من أورشليم علي مسيرة*
*
سفر سبت " ( أع 1)*​

*أذكرونى فى صلواتكم*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (24 فبراير 2009)

موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ماريان 

ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## فادية (24 فبراير 2009)

*تسلم ايديك  عزيزتي  ماريان *
*موضوع جميل  جدا  *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل اوووووى يا ماريان
> 
> 
> ميررررسى كتير على الموضوع
> ...


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (25 فبراير 2009)

فادية قال:


> *تسلم ايديك عزيزتي ماريان *
> 
> *موضوع جميل جدا *
> 
> *ربنا يباركك* ​


----------

